# Scambio Guarin-Vucinic



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Aggiornamento: E' fatta --) http://www.milanworld.net/scambio-guarin-vucinic-vt14083-6.html#post381227

Dalle prime indiscrezioni della Gazzetta dello Sport si parlava di Mirko Vucinic all'inter(http://www.milanworld.net/linter-su-vucinic-vt14080.html), secondo Di Marzio, Pedullà e diversi giornalisti invece si va verso lo scambio *Guarin alla Juventus e Vucinic all'Inter.*


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma sono pazzi gli interisti???? 0.0


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma sono pazzi gli interisti???? 0.0



A me Guarin non piace pero è anche vero che magari con Conte può diventare forte, Vucinic non ha mai segnato tantissimo.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

Cosa devono farci i gobbi con Guarin??


----------



## Serginho (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma gli interisti sono impazziti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

invece secondo me è un ottimo scambio per entrambi...Vucinic non è un Campione, ma un ottimo attaccante anche se ha fallito alla Juve mentre Guarin ha sempre trovato Allenatori scarsi

Marchisio doveva andarsene al Manchester st'estate...ora faranno giocare Guarin

questa mossa secondo me significa che partirà Pogba...o adesso oppure a giugno


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa devono farci i gobbi con Guarin??



Avere un altro cavallo che sfonda la porta con i suoi tiri , che è fisicamente dominante , ovviamente con conte diventa 2 volte più forte . E possono anche giocare con guarin seconda punta e una punta davanti, dal momento che pogba vidal e guarin segneranno come degli attaccanti


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me sono pazzi i gobbi. 

Questo è un affare per l'Inter. Danno via uno scemo per un altro, ma prendono uno che gli è sicuramente più utile visto che davanti oltre a Palacio non la butta dentro nessuno.


----------



## Morghot (20 Gennaio 2014)

Per me è follia, non serve a nessuno una cosa del genere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Godrei parecchio ho appena dato Ljaijc in cambio di Guarin al fantacalcio e avendo già in squadra Vidal  

Comunque in un contesto serio il colombiano a mio parere può essere un grandissimo giocatore, i soliti scambi dei perdazzurri  Prendiamoci Kovacic dando Nocerino bisogna battere finché il ferro è caldo


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ci guadagna la Juve senza dubbio , guarin diventerà un fenomeno


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono pazzi i gobbi.
> 
> Questo è un affare per l'Inter. Danno via uno scemo per un altro, ma prendono uno che gli è sicuramente più utile visto che davanti oltre a Palacio non la butta dentro nessuno.


Mi quoto per dire che forse ho detto una cacata


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi quoto per dire che forse ho detto una cacata



Vucinic la porta la vede ne più e ne meno di quelli che già hanno


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ci guadagna la Juve, boh..


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Gennaio 2014)

Completamente impazziti all'Inter, invece di cedere Guarin all'estero guadagnandoci anche una bella sommetta (Con la quale potevano comunque acquisire Vucinic) vanno a fare uno scambio con la Juve


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ovvio che a sto punto Pogba andrà al PSG a cifre monstre.


----------



## smallball (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che a sto punto Pogba andrà al PSG a cifre monstre.


esatto,proprio quello che stavo pensando anch'io


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ennesima vaccata colossale dell'Inter.Guarin,nel contesto juventino,può fare sicuramente bene e può essere un valido "jolly" da buttare a partita in corso (se pensa di andare a Torino a fare il titolare è pazzo).L'inter,invece,si becca il Re incontrastato dei discontinui e che comunque non è mai stato un goleador,nemmeno nei periodi buoni.Tra l'altro dicono che lo scambio sarebbe alla pari...

Branca Menta


----------



## hiei87 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Mah...altro regalo alla juve. Nel loro sistema e con un motivatore come Conte Guarin può essere devastante. Wcnic invece sarà sempre un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che a sto punto Pogba andrà al PSG a cifre monstre.



Non lo cedono per meno di 70 e quei 70 di sicuro li reinvestono , e cmq secondo me va via il prossimo anno non questo .


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma anche no, che resti a Milano il guaro.


----------



## Morghot (20 Gennaio 2014)

Allucinante, condoglianze per i tifosi dell'inter se dovesse avverarsi.


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vucinic la porta la vede solo contro di noi



fixed


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Vucinic ha lasciato il centro di allenamento della Juventus.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, che resti a Milano il guaro.


Vucinic di sicuro va all'Inter ho letto poco fa che ha già lasciato l'allenamento, beh certo qui si lamentano tanto del Milan ma pure l'inter non tira piu fuori la grana, fa solo scambi, anzi ho pure letto che l'inter vuole Vucinic + soldi per Guarin


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Geniali, hanno un centrocampo osceno e mollano uno degli unici che azzecca almeno una partita su 5.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Milan e Inter, già scarse/mediocri di loro, si impegnano per fare favori alla Juve.
Complimenti davvero.
Bisogna arrestare i dirigenti dell'Inter per un'operazione così folle.
L'Inter cede un titolare (che per quanto sia sopravvalutato è uno dei pochi buoni che hanno) per prendere un attaccante completamente discontinuo di cui la Juve si vuole disfare. Guarin alla Juve può fare estremamente comodo, ottima riserva. Probabilmente con la cessione di Pogba a giugno si possono rinforzare in altri reparti.
La Milano calcistica è peggio del Titanic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta Pedullà l'Inter valuta Guarin 15 milioni la Juventus invece valuta Vucinic 10/12 milioni, per questo l'Inter oltre a Vucinic chiede 4/5 milioni.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sarebbe un epic fail per l inter ... Tanto tempo 3 partite e vucinic si stufa sicuro e poi camminerà ..


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Mamma mia, ma allora è davvero in corso questa trattativa..

Possibile che sia l'unico che non lo voglia? La sua utilità sarebbe fare la riserva a centrocampo, non va strapagato nel caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Branca è un troll, non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Stex (20 Gennaio 2014)

guarin sta gia facendo le visite!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Pedullà l'Inter valuta Guarin 15 milioni la Juventus invece valuta Vucinic 10/12 milioni, per questo l'Inter oltre a Vucinic chiede 4/5 milioni.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Con il 4/5 milioni a favore dell'Inter non sono cosi sicura che l'affare lo fa la juve, 4/5 milioni + vucinic per me sono troppi. Alla fine l'inter riesce sempre a intortare le squadre, prima noi con Pazzini poi il Torino ora la juve.


----------



## Juventino30 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ottimo. Vucinic ormai alla Juve era chiuso. Guarin è un vecchio pallino di Conte ed uno dei pochi calciatori appetibili dell'Inter odierna, oltre al fatto che alla Juve potrebbe mostrare potenzialità inespresse. Bene così.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Gennaio 2014)

questi ormai sono come il bayern in bundesliga.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Evidentemente qualcuno in mezzo partirà..


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Vucinic ormai alla Juve era chiuso. Guarin è un vecchio pallino di Conte ed uno dei pochi calciatori appetibili dell'Inter odierna, oltre al fatto che alla Juve potrebbe mostrare potenzialità inespresse. Bene così.



Ma secondo te è giusto Vucinic + 4/5 milioni per Guarin?? per me era piu giusto scambio alla pari.


----------



## tequilad (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che a sto punto Pogba andrà al PSG a cifre monstre.



Secondo me attualmente il principale indiziato per la partenza è Marchisio ma ovvio che a cifre assurde Pogba lo venderebbero anche a mio parere


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;381193 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te è giusto Vucinic + 4/5 milioni per Guarin?? per me era piu giusto scambio alla pari.



Uno scambio alla pari sarebbe un furto con scasso.


----------



## Frikez (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi quoto per dire che forse ho detto una cacata


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma come si fa a scambiare Guarin con Vucinic?? Ma è una roba impressionante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Uno scambio alla pari sarebbe un furto con scasso.



Boh non so a me non piacciono nessuno dei due, però credo che Guarin con Conte possa far bene.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci posso credere. Non apprezzo particolarmente Guarìn, ma questo è un affarone perché:
1-Vucinic, oltre ad essere estremamente discontinuo, va per i 31 anni e sicuramente lo avremo ceduto per 2 lire
2-Con Conte il colombiano può diventare veramente forte ed è inoltre molto duttile
3-Abbiamo già un ricambio in vista della probabile cessione di Pogba in estate. Certo Guarìn non sarà mai come Paul, ma visto che probabilmente passeremo al 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1 abbiamo bisogno di monetizzare per prendere un paio di grandi ali


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Guarin nel centrocampo gobbo può fare bene, Vucinic al massimo farà qualche goal... La juve ci guadagna...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Pedullà l'Inter valuta Guarin 15 milioni la Juventus invece valuta Vucinic 10/12 milioni, per questo l'Inter oltre a Vucinic chiede 4/5 milioni.*



.


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Thohir cosa dice?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Thohir cosa dice?



boh, quando gli avranno detto che gli davano pure 4/5 milioni ha subito accettato  la cosa che mi fa ridere e che parlano di colpacci dell 'inter con Vucnic e d'ambrosio


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Thohir cosa dice?



Ah, non ho idea. Ma noi juventini ringraziamo di sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ci posso credere. Non apprezzo particolarmente Guarìn, ma questo è un affarone perché:
> 1-Vucinic, oltre ad essere estremamente discontinuo, va per i 31 anni e sicuramente lo avremo ceduto per 2 lire
> 2-Con Conte il colombiano può diventare veramente forte ed è inoltre molto duttile
> 3-Abbiamo già un ricambio in vista della probabile cessione di Pogba in estate. Certo Guarìn non sarà mai come Paul, ma visto che probabilmente passeremo al 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1 abbiamo bisogno di monetizzare per prendere un paio di grandi ali



già...complimenti veramente
per me a giugno vanno via Pogba e Marchisio, prendete Guarin (anzi lui a gennaio) e con i soldi di Pogba prendete un Campione


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Thohir parla dei giovani, "servono giovani"! Poi vanno a prendere Vucinic..


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fermateli! Rapina a mano armata da parte dei gobbacci!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ah, non ho idea. Ma noi juventini ringraziamo di sicuro


Di sicuro con Conte Guarin può fare benissimo ,Vucinic per me non è mai stato un grande bomber e nell'ultimo periodo era piu fuori per infortunio che in panchina, non mi convincono molto quei 4/5 milioni in piu da dare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Thohir parla dei giovani, "servono giovani"! Poi vanno a prendere Vucinic..



 vero aveva detto massimo 26 anni e poi vanno a prendere uno di 31 anni, io ero rimasta ferma ai 27 anni di Vucinic


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

*E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Pedullà l'Inter valuta Guarin 15 milioni la Juventus invece valuta Vucinic 10/12 milioni, per questo l'Inter oltre a Vucinic chiede 4/5 milioni.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*



ci guadagnano tutti e 2...noi mai scambi del genere


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci posso credere. Uno degli affari più stupidi degli ultimi anni. Branca ha qualche serio problema.

Secondo me è andata così: Branca ha chiesto Vucinic in prestito alla Juve,i dirigenti juventini hanno detto: "Prescritti sucate,ah ah ah dateci Guarin in cambio hurr durr looool " e Branca ha accettato


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*





Non avrei mai pensato che Marmotta riuscisse a capitalizzare la cessione di Vucinic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*



Domani le visite mediche di Guarin, che epic fail di Guarin qualche settimana fa era tutto gasato quando ha detto ho rifiutato la juve per l'Itnter


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*


----------



## MisterBet (20 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf-Coco, Brncic-Pirlo, Carini-Cannavaro...non hanno imparato niente...

Bene ha fatto Galliani a provare Matri-Kovacic...sti babbi potevano cascarci...


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;381224 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro con Conte Guarin può fare benissimo ,Vucinic per me non è mai stato un grande bomber e nell'ultimo periodo era piu fuori per infortunio che in panchina, non mi convincono molto quei 4/5 milioni in piu da dare.


Vucinic non è un bomber, non lo è mai stato se non una decina di anni fa nel Lecce di Zeman...
Non è quel tipo di attaccante, è una seconda punta che si inventa la giocata.
Temo che nell'Inter possa far bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ma allora è davvero in corso questa trattativa..
> 
> Possibile che sia l'unico che non lo voglia? La sua utilità sarebbe fare la riserva a centrocampo, non va strapagato nel caso.



Si ho capito , ma è come se vengo da te e ti cedo la mia bmw per la ritmo che hai nel box a fare niente .. che fai ?? è ovvio che dici di si e ti seghi appena io mi giro.. 

BBBBBBBRRRRRR branca mentaaaaa


----------



## Dexter (20 Gennaio 2014)

All'Inter sono ubriachi  Grande affare per la Juventus,è un giocatore perfetto per la rosa di Conte...Non è un titolare,chiaro,ma non lo era neanche Vucinic.


----------



## robs91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ahahaha la Juve aveva proprio bisogno di un altro regalo...


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque facendo il giro del web si trovano tifosi juventini che si strappano le vesti per WCnic


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Gennaio 2014)

questi sono pazzi


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque facendo il giro del web si trovano tifosi juventini che si strappano le vesti per WCnic



Tra lui, Quagliarella e Giovinco sceglierei lui forse.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ci guadagnano tutti e 2...noi mai scambi del genere



Pazzini-Cassano è andata bene.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra lui, Quagliarella e Giovinco sceglierei lui forse.



Si, ma son comunque riserve. E poi siamo seri, chi avrebbe mai valutato Vucinic 12 milioni ?!?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si, ma son comunque riserve. E poi siamo seri, chi avrebbe mai valutato Vucinic 12 milioni ?!?



Vero, ma quei due non le possono fare tutte contando anche l'EL. E poi anche Guarin sarebbe una riserva, contando che c'è anche Marchisio come prima alternativa. Comunque ci guadagna la Juve, Vucinic mi pare in parabola discendente anche, oltre che perennemente discontinuo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pazzini-Cassano è andata bene.



lol...vero


----------



## Denni90 (20 Gennaio 2014)

secondo me l inter ci guadagna perchè le altre punte nn fanno lui tutte sommate... guarin poi è un cialtrone tatticamente come boateng


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Capolavoro Gobbo. 

Branca


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Però non capisco come possa giocare Vucinic nell'Inter. 3 punte vere ?


----------



## pennyhill (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però non capisco come possa giocare Vucinic nell'Inter. 3 punte vere ?



Con Palacio. Milito è buono per gli ultimi 25-30 minuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con Palacio. Milito è buono per gli ultimi 25-30 minuti.



Spero per loro che possano rimetterlo in sesto, ne hanno troopo bisogno. Palacio e Vucinic non si sposano benissimo per caratteristiche però, avrebbero dovuto virare su un centravanti di ruolo allora.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Gennaio 2014)

Io vorrei che, prima di andare ad invocare gli sceicchi vari, si guardasse a cosa combina l'indonesiano dall'altra parte del naviglio.

Lasciate perdere sta gente.


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei che, prima di andare ad invocare gli sceicchi vari, si guardasse a cosa combina l'indonesiano dall'altra parte del naviglio.
> Lasciate perdere sta gente.



Infatti Thohir non è uno sceicco e le sue squadre di calcio e basket non hanno mai vinto mezzo trofeo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Gennaio 2014)

hanno rinforzato la juve e di brutto anche


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

L'inter al posto di usare il Calciomercato per rafforzarsi si indebolisce e invecchia la squadra, da via Guarin(26/27) e prende Vucinic (31), da via Ranocchia (26) e probailmente andrà a prendere Cannavaro (30 e passa).


----------



## DOOOOD (20 Gennaio 2014)

Per me Conte Guarin lo prova esterno alla Asamoah... e se mai passerà al 4-3-3 farà l'attaccante largo a dx.
Buono affare..e poi abbiamo rinforzato una rivale del Torino


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*



.


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Come ho sentito in radio.. La Juve verrà penalizzata per circonvenzione di incapace...


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;381309 ha scritto:


> L'inter al posto di usare il Calciomercato per rafforzarsi si indebolisce e invecchia la squadra, da via Guarin(26/27) e prende Vucinic (31), da via Ranocchia (26) e probailmente andrà a prendere Cannavaro (30 e passa).



Perché? Prendono pure Cannavaro?


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2014)

Demente per demente.
L'Inter vende un centrocampista e magari è la volta buona che Kovacic gioca. In più si prende un attaccante da affiancare a Palacio.

Pogba st'estate va via. Non so, fossi uno Juventino non sarei così splendente. Guarin è tanto demente come giocatore.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Demente per demente.
> L'Inter vende un centrocampista e magari è la volta buona che Kovacic gioca. In più si prende un attaccante da affiancare a Palacio.
> 
> Pogba st'estate va via. Non so, fossi uno Juventino non sarei così splendente. Guarin è tanto demente come giocatore.



Io sono il primo che non stravede per il colombiano, ma secondo me bisogna ragionare anche nell'ottica della cessione di Vucinic. Al giorno d'oggi quale pazzo avrebbe valutato 12 milioni il montenegrino? Era il miglior modo possibile di cederlo.


----------



## Heaven (20 Gennaio 2014)

Poveri coglion*... gli interisti ovviamente


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo che non stravede per il colombiano, ma secondo me bisogna ragionare anche nell'ottica della cessione di Vucinic. Al giorno d'oggi quale pazzo avrebbe valutato 12 milioni il montenegrino? Era il miglior modo possibile di cederlo.



Sì, 12 milioni per Vucinc sono assurdi. Per me Guarin viene troppo sopravvalutato


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei che, prima di andare ad invocare gli sceicchi vari, si guardasse a cosa combina l'indonesiano dall'altra parte del naviglio.
> 
> Lasciate perdere sta gente.



Concordo al 100%


----------



## mandraghe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Stravalutato Wcinic, che a 31 anni viene valutato 12 mln, in base a cosa non è chiaro, così l'Inter dovrà sopportare anche un alto costo di ammortamento...e dal lato tecnico perdono l'unico centrocampista decente, per acquistare un mezzo bollito...

Fossi in Marmotta proporrei anche Giovinco, tanto quello scemo di Branca abbocca e magari ti dà pure un sacco di sordi....


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

*non aprite altre discussioni per cortesia.

Il topic è qui.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Come ho sentito in radio.. La Juve verrà penalizzata per circonvenzione di incapace...



credo ci siano anche gli estremi per una class action , visto che hanno rifilato a 11-12 mil matri a noi , scambio vucinic.guarin con l'inter e de ceglie al genoa


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma alla Juve che diavolo serve Guarin??? scambio da scemi totali... senza parole!


----------



## Tom! (20 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma alla Juve che diavolo serve Guarin??? scambio da scemi totali... senza parole!



Abbiamo Pogba, Marchisio, Vidal e Pirlo per TRE ruoli. Insomma, giusti giusti.
Poi Guarin probabilmente Conte potrebbe schierarlo come esterno d'attacco, chissà.

Una cosa è certa: se Conte ha fatto diventare calciatori gente come Giaccherini, Pepe, resuscitato Marchisio, reso decisivo Vucinic e Matri, fatto diventare Bonucci un ottimo difensore ed eccelso regista difensivo, riuscirà a fare cose buone con Guarin.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. Vucinic è dell'Inter, Guarin della Juve. Il colombiano sta già sostenendo le visite mediche con la Juventus.*



Gran colpo, beati loro.Avessimo preso noi Guarin...

Alla juve con EL che sta per arrivare necessitavano di polmoni li a centrocampo per giocare in entrambi i fronti...

Vucinic un cesso...


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

Neanche alla Panini dopo due bocce di lambrusco riuscivano a scambiare Guarin con Vucinic
Zazzaroni

Ahahahhahaha


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma alla Juve che diavolo serve Guarin??? scambio da scemi totali... senza parole!


secondo me quest estate parte uno tra pogba e vidal.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Pogba, Marchisio, Vidal e Pirlo per TRE ruoli. Insomma, giusti giusti.
> Poi Guarin probabilmente Conte potrebbe schierarlo come esterno d'attacco, chissà.
> 
> Una cosa è certa: se Conte ha fatto diventare calciatori gente come Giaccherini, Pepe, resuscitato Marchisio, reso decisivo Vucinic e Matri, fatto diventare Bonucci un ottimo difensore ed eccelso regista difensivo, riuscirà a fare cose buone con Guarin.



Mi vedo costretto a quotare


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Branca è uno dei dirigenti più inetti che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me la partenza di Vucinic era inevitabile. Per due anni è stato l'intoccabile dell'attacco, ora con Tevez e Llorente ha la prospettiva di giocare solo in coppa italia, in caso di infortuni o qualche spezzone qua e là. Se veramente la valutazione è sui 10 milioni e aggiungendo qualche milione prendi Guarin, beh, direi colpaccio di Marotta. Se trova un allenatore che lo inquadra, Guarin può essere devastante.


----------



## Juventino30 (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te è giusto Vucinic + 4/5 milioni per Guarin?? per me era piu giusto scambio alla pari.



Ancora non si hanno notizie precise ed ufficiali sulle eventuali cifre. C'è da tenere presente la maggiore giovane età di Guarin e il fatto che Vucinic abbia uno stipendio più pesante, dunque un conguaglio ci sta, in linea di massima.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Secondo me la partenza di Vucinic era inevitabile. Per due anni è stato l'intoccabile dell'attacco, ora con Tevez e Llorente ha la prospettiva di giocare solo in coppa italia, in caso di infortuni o qualche spezzone qua e là. Se veramente la valutazione è sui 10 milioni e aggiungendo qualche milione prendi Guarin, beh, direi colpaccio di Marotta. Se trova un allenatore che lo inquadra, Guarin può essere devastante.



Il problema di Vucinic è che è sempre rotto! Fosse un giocatore integro la Juve l'avrebbe anche tenuto. State rifilando un rottame, questa la verità!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non so se sia vero ma ho appena letto che l'inter ha fatto marcia indietro e che sia saltato tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio: sembra che l'Inter ci stia ripensando a causa della rabbia dei tifosi*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo sky sport l'Inter ha fatto marcia indietro, sembra a causa della rivolta dei tifosi interisti.*


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;381493 ha scritto:


> Non so se sia vero ma ho appena letto che l'inter ha fatto marcia indietro e che sia saltato tutto.



Sembrerebbe. Fonte Sky.


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2014)

i tifosi dell'inter si sono incavolati di brutto (e te credo)


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

rolft ridicoli, ora si tengono un giocatore che aveva già la testa altrove


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo me quest estate parte uno tra pogba e vidal.



Secondo me parte Marchisio e l'anno prossimo uno dei due.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Meno male che ci sono loro che ci tengono su di morale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ora voglio vedere che dirà Guarin  dirà che non voleva andare via e che voleva restare all'inter


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Maledizione. Speriamo che non ci ripensino sul serio.


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo di Marzio Guarin è nella sede dei bianconeri e stà pressando per il suo passaggio in bianconero*


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Vucinic stava già facendo le visite e Guarìn sarebbe già in sede della Juventus. Pare che nonostante la volontà dell'Inter i due giocatori non vogliano cambiare idea.*

Anche se non lo prenderemo credo che non smetterò mai di ridere per il circo che sono diventati


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Gennaio 2014)

dai 3 mil piu vucinic per guarin è da ufficio analisi mentali per l'inter! vucinic e 10 mil almeno per guarin


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

grande intrattenimento stasera grazie a Thohir e soci... per chi non li conoscesse :


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Durissimo comunicato della Nord che si schiera contro tutti: Thohir,Moratti,Branca e tutti i più grossi dirigenti.Risparmiati solo Mazzarri e giocatori.*

Non lo posto perché è piuttosto lungo,ma lo trovate sul sito della Curva Nord.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma anche se dovesse saltare, con che coraggio Guarìn si ripresenterebbe all'Inter dopo aver puntato i piedi per venire a giocare nella Juventus?


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2014)

si infatti ormai ora si farà, magari tohir chiederà un milione in più e ciao


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lo scambio è da pazzi, ma sto Guarin è sopravvalutato. Ma ovviamente alla Juventus renderà molto più di quanto renderebbe attualmente


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera c'è Mazzarri ospite a TikiTaka, sto già preparando i popcorn


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lo scambio è da pazzi, ma sto Guarin è sopravvalutato. Ma ovviamente alla Juventus renderà molto più di quanto renderebbe attualmente



Guarin ha bisogno di essere disciplinato tatticamente perché è un Boateng 2.0. Conte in questo caso è perfetto per lui, lo ficca in un ruolo e gli fa fare solo quello, limitandogli i compiti in entrambe le fasi e focalizzandolo su un solo obiettivo.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tutto sto casino per una trade inutile, che non sposta nulla. Proprio dei provinciali cartonati.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Se anche i tifosotti della Sud si fossero invavolati quando stavamo per prendere Matri...anyway se salta tutto al punto in cui è ormai la trattativa ci perdono sul serio entrambe...comunque i tifosi della nord si son mostrati più competenti di Branca, anche se non ci vuole tanto


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Guarin minaccia di disertare gli allenamenti con l'Inter se lo scambio non andrà in porto.

Nel frattempo Thohir, da Giacarta, frena sul colombiano alla Juve.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Guarin minaccia di disertare gli allenamenti con l'Inter se lo scambio non andrà in porto.
> 
> Nel frattempo Thohir, da Giacarta, frena sul colombiano alla Juve.*



Ormai... La frittata l'hanno fatta !


----------



## Heaven (20 Gennaio 2014)

Che pagliacciata, anche Guarin poco professionale comunque


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Guarin minaccia di disertare gli allenamenti con l'Inter se lo scambio non andrà in porto.
> 
> Nel frattempo Thohir, da Giacarta, frena sul colombiano alla Juve.*



.


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarin ha bisogno di essere disciplinato tatticamente perché è un Boateng 2.0. Conte in questo caso è perfetto per lui, lo ficca in un ruolo e gli fa fare solo quello, limitandogli i compiti in entrambe le fasi e focalizzandolo su un solo obiettivo.



Esattamente. All'Inter è troppo disorganizzato e indisciplinato, ma avrebbe anche da limare un enorme suo difetto, ovvero la discontinuità. E su quello non so quanto possa intervenire Andonio


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Guarin minaccia di disertare gli allenamenti con l'Inter se lo scambio non andrà in porto.
> 
> Nel frattempo Thohir, da Giacarta, frena sul colombiano alla Juve.*



Per fortuna le pagliacciate non le abbiamo solo noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che pagliacciata, anche Guarin poco professionale comunque



Quelli non professionali (oltre che incapaci) sono i dirigenti dell'Inter,che stanno cercando di bloccare alla disperata un affare concluso da tutte le parti.Il giocatore ha raggiunto l'accordo con la nuova squadra,fa bene ad impuntarsi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Se anche i tifosotti della Sud si fossero invavolati quando stavamo per prendere Matri*...anyway se salta tutto al punto in cui è ormai la trattativa ci perdono sul serio entrambe...comunque i tifosi della nord si son mostrati più competenti di Branca, anche se non ci vuole tanto



madonna ma basta..per fortuna tra non molto ci faranno fuori,almeno ci pensate voi


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ora rescinde e lo prendiamo a parametro 0


----------



## Dexter (20 Gennaio 2014)

Io fossi Guarin farei uguale. Vado a vincermi uno scudetto e a giocare in Europa,oltre che a guadagnare sicuramente di più.


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio: Guarin si rifiuta di lasciare la sede della Juventus... * 

Adesso chiederà asilo politico? #freeguarin


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Io credo che ormai la frittata sia fatta. La volontà dei giocatori è cambiare aria, e conta molto.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sky Vucinic sta andando a fare le visite mediche.*


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Il sito di Di Marzio è impallato per le troppe richieste di accesso..


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Adesso chiederà asilo politico? #freeguarin



Nel dubbio ... #rigoreperilmilan


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

Magari Branca si sentiva in colpa e sta tentando di inserire anche Kovacic nella trattativa


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Vucinic sta andando a fare le visite mediche.*



Quindi Vucinic di sicuro andrà all'Inter, se saltasse Guarin sono curiosa di vedere come lo pagano Vucinic, faranno il prestito sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il sito di Di Marzio è impallato per le troppe richieste di accesso..



Pensa come stiamo/stanno messi, per lo scambio Guarin-Vucinic si impalla tutto pensa che fosse messi-ronaldo


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;381597 ha scritto:


> Pensa come stiamo/stanno messi, per lo scambio Guarin-Vucinic si impalla tutto pensa che fosse messi-ronaldo



Si impallerebbe anche Twitter...


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;381596 ha scritto:


> Quindi Vucinic di sicuro andrà all'Inter, se saltasse Guarin sono curiosa di vedere come lo pagano Vucinic, faranno il prestito sicuro.



Non credo. Il contratto del montenegrino scade nel 2015. Se fosse un prestito secco la Juve se lo ritroverebbe l'estate prossima notevolmente deprezzato. Se prestito sarà credo che almeno ci sarà il diritto di riscatto obbligatorio alle cifre che vuole la Juventus.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Vucinic stava già facendo le visite e Guarìn sarebbe già in sede della Juventus. Pare che nonostante la volontà dell'Inter i due giocatori non vogliano cambiare idea.*
> 
> Anche se non lo prenderemo credo che non smetterò mai di ridere per il circo che sono diventati



ahahaha mi sono ribaldata dal divano  ridicoli


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

Con questo Thohir ne vedremo davvero delle belle!

Per chi tirava in ballo gli sceicchi: non c'entrano nulla. Questo è solo un povero incapace!


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


>



Si ci sta facendo sbellicare


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sicuri che Thohir non sia juventino o milanista?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sicuri che Thohir non sia juventino o milanista?




Dici?






Dalla faccia si vede chiaramente la sua interinaggine


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Mazzarri sulla questione: “Parlo di mercato soltanto con la società. Agli uomini mercato esprimo il mio parere su quello che è il lato tecnico. Se dovesse arrivare un calciatore, parlerò soltanto dopo il primo allenamento. Il mio compito è quello di allenare al massimo i ragazzi che ho a disposizione”.

Dovrebbe entrare in politica... 3 righe per non dire nulla...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2014)

ho visto adesso... mamma mia è scandaloso come giochino tutti per la Juve in Serie A, sono senza parole


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma l'hanno fatto sto scambio?


----------



## Frikez (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma l'hanno fatto sto scambio?



Yes


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Mamma mia, che pagliacciata...

Intanto duro comunicato della curva nord.


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma cosa si devono aspettare gli interisti da uno che non sa manco il nome della squadra che ha comprato?

"Forza inters" AHAHAH


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Pare che le società siano vicinissime all'accordo definitivo. Scambio tra i giocatori + 3 milioni di conguaglio all'Inter*


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

madò 3 milioni non ci comprano nulla.. veramente all inter mi paiono una banda di idioti


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Con quei 3 milioni prenderanno D'Ambrosio presumo, altro giocatorino. 
Guarin-Vidal-Asamoah-Pogba-Marchisio-Pirlo 

Guarin da loro potrebbe fare benissimo, Conte lo trasformerà, di questo ne son sicuro, Vucinic ormai è in fase calante, farà i suoi 6-7 gol stagionali ma niente più.


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> madò 3 milioni non ci comprano nulla.. veramente all inter mi paiono una banda di idioti



10 più Cassano per Belfodil... il nuovo Benzema"cit..


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pare che le società siano vicinissime all'accordo definitivo. Scambio tra i giocatori + 3 milioni di conguaglio all'Inter*



Non è cambiato nulla, probabilmente l'inter non voleva piu farlo ma ormai la frittata è fatta. goduria doppia.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> madò 3 milioni non ci comprano nulla.. veramente all inter mi paiono una banda di idioti


Sicuro? Con 1,5 milioni abbiamo preso Pogba e Barzagli...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Mediaset Premium Thoir ha nuovamente bloccato la trattativa,il presidente dell'Inter starebbe pensando al prestito dei due giocatori, si attende la risposta della Juventus.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Con 1,5 milioni abbiamo preso Pogba e Barzagli...



VA beh ma quelli dell'Inter sono incompetenti, io ho letto che se danno via Guarin si buttano su Hernanes, con che soldi non lo so visto che lotito spara alto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Con 1,5 milioni abbiamo preso Pogba e Barzagli...


effettivamente ... 

cmq resta che gli sfinteristi sono degli idioti


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> effettivamente ...
> 
> cmq resta che gli sfinteristi sono degli idioti



Non posso che concordare...


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Pare che per oggi la trattativa sia finita. Si continuerà a trattare domani per cercare di trovare un accordo. *


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pare che per oggi la trattativa sia finita. Si continuerà a trattare domani per cercare di trovare un accordo. *



Un parto sta trattativa.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Che se lo tengano, veramente che livelli


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Che se lo tengano, veramente che livelli



Mamma mia veramente. Non escludo che stiano cercando di temporeggiare per vedere se si inserisce qualche altra squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

E' evidente che si siano accorti del danno che stavano per combinare. Vediamo se riescono ad annullare la trattativa senza perdere la faccia.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' evidente che si siano accorti del danno che stavano per combinare. Vediamo se riescono ad annullare la trattativa senza perdere la faccia.



Ma come fanno, dai? Vucinic ha già fatto le visite mediche e Guarìn non vuole più tornare. Ormai il danno è fatto.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' evidente che si siano accorti del danno che stavano per combinare. Vediamo se riescono ad annullare la trattativa senza perdere la faccia.



Si ma, a questi livelli secondo te ci vogliono i tifosi a far capire che è uno scambio dannoso/da non fare? Veramente.. neanche in Legapro.

PS: La faccia l'hanno già persa e di certo non oggi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno, dai? Vucinic ha già fatto le visite mediche e Guarìn non vuole più tornare. Ormai il danno è fatto.



Infatti non sanno che pesci prendere. Non li invidio.

D'altro canto credo che abbiano il potere di annullare l'affare, Guarin l'avrebbe ceduto a qualche altra squadra, di Vucinic chi se ne frega, a meno che non abbia già firmato qualcosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Si ma, a questi livelli secondo te ci vogliono i tifosi a far capire che è uno scambio dannoso/da non fare? Veramente.. neanche in Legapro.
> 
> PS: La faccia l'hanno già persa e di certo non oggi.



Hanno commesso degli orrori in questi anni, ma così in basso è dura cercare un precedente. C'è da dire che nella gestione Mourinho Branca Menta ha azzeccato quasi tutto.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti non sanno che pesci prendere. Non li invidio.
> 
> D'altro canto credo che abbiano il potere di annullare l'affare, Guarin l'avrebbe ceduto a qualche altra squadra, di Vucinic chi se ne frega, a meno che non abbia già firmato qualcosa.



Se facessero saltare tutto si ritroverebbero Guarìn fuori rosa e senza Vucinic. Non so quanto gli convenga.
La cosa peggiore che potevano fare dopo questo scambio era proprio cambiare idea in corsa, imho.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo la giornata di oggi quasi quasi rivaluto i teatrini di Berlusconi e Galliani.
Cavolo, ci si doveva impegnare proprio tanto per cadere così nel ridicolo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi, rinforzare una squadra rivale, l'inter è distante anni luce dalla juve, nemmeno se arrivano Messi e Ronaldo li raggiungono


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pare che per oggi la trattativa sia finita. Si continuerà a trattare domani per cercare di trovare un accordo. *



.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Gennaio 2014)

Quando i tifosi mettono bocca su certe cose, possono anche fare grossi danni. C’è chi disse Stankovic (anche se il giocatore ha poi smentito, chissà perché ) no , grazie, per poi ritrovarsi con Poulsen.


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Beh ci sono anche quelli che dicono Matri no e poi si ritrovano lo stesso con Matri


----------



## pennyhill (20 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh ci sono anche quelli che dicono Matri no e poi si ritrovano lo stesso con Matri



Per dire, pensa se Moggi avesse dovuto ascoltare i tifosi, quando cedeva Vialli, Ravanelli, Baggio, Vieri e non so chi altro. È una cosa da società dilettantistiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Parole di Tohir a Inter.it. Riporto il testo : "Come presidente dell'Inter, avverto e *comprendo la delusione e la frustrazione dei nostri sostenitori* in tutto il mondo. Nessuno è soddisfatto dei recenti risultati, ma sono un presidente tifoso abituato a risolvere i problemi in prima persona rimboccandomi le maniche. *Questo è un momento di cambiamento per l'Inter.* Dobbiamo lavorare ancor più duramente ed essere uniti come una squadra. Ho fiducia nel nostro operato e non vedo l'ora di costruire insieme il futuro dell'Inter".

Combi a microfoni spenti a confermato il buon esito della trattativa (fonte Sportmediaset).


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci guadagna molto nessuna delle due parti. Scambio inutile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

lo scambio è buono, ma devono farsi dare 10 milioni...che broccoli


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta di Marzio filtra ottimismo per lo scambio dei giocatori, la Juventus verserà nelle casse neroazzurre 1,5 /2 milioni.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

2 milioni ??? Hahahha ... Che fessi


----------



## aleslash (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho parole....ma come si fa ad essere così tanto fessi?Non me ne capacito


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta di Marzio filtra ottimismo per lo scambio dei giocatori, la Juventus verserà nelle casse neroazzurre 1,5 /2 milioni.*



.


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2014)

E tutti i giornalisti a dire, pure sul corriere della sera, che ci guadagna l'Inter. Quelli esulterebbero per Coco allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

io proporrei all'inter uno scambio alla pari handanovic-kovacic per nocerino-constant, naturalmente l'inter dovrebbe aggiungere anche 5 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2014)

cmq il delitto perfetto in stile sfinter sarebbe ... 

in mattinata salta tutto per opposizione della tifoseria , oramai Guarin non può più tornare all inter cosi viene svenduto all estero per pochi milioni ..soldi che non gli bastano per comprare nessuno.... 

sarebbe geniale...


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per dire, pensa se Moggi avesse dovuto ascoltare i tifosi, quando cedeva Vialli, Ravanelli, Baggio, Vieri e non so chi altro. È una cosa da società dilettantistiche.



Per me è più dilettantesco comprare matri a 12 mln...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Guarin è un giocatore fortissimo... poi è giovane. L'altro è uno che ormai il meglio di sé l'ha già dato, ai margini del progetto Juventus. 

Furto con scasso 2 milioni + Vucinic per Guarin. Sto Thohir è meglio che vada a emulare PSY... forse gli riesce meglio.

A proposito di Inter, ieri sera a Tiki Taka oltre ad aver assistito alla versione licantropo stile vampire diaries di Barciccia, c'è stato l'ennesimo comportamento piangina di Mazzarri... scuse su scuse, per giustificare una situazione grottesca...


----------



## Tom! (21 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarin è un giocatore fortissimo... poi è giovane. L'altro è uno che ormai il meglio di sé l'ha già dato, ai margini del progetto Juventus.
> 
> Furto con scasso 2 milioni + Vucinic per Guarin. Sto Thohir è meglio che vada a emulare PSY... forse gli riesce meglio.
> 
> A proposito di Inter, ieri sera a Tiki Taka oltre ad aver assistito alla versione licantropo stile vampire diaries di Barciccia, c'è stato l'ennesimo comportamento piangina di Mazzarri... scuse su scuse, per giustificare una situazione grottesca...




"Molti dicono che mi lamento spesso...ma non è vero" (cit.) ò_o
"Ringrazio Cesari per i filmati, è stato un grande arbitro poi è oggettivo quello che dice" (cit.) O__O


----------



## tamba84 (21 Gennaio 2014)

per me ci guadagna l'inter,guadagna un buon attaccante che può giocare o da unica punta o in coppia con palacio, non so invece quanto o come giocherà guarin.

all'inter serviva una punta,milito a mezzo servicio icardi sparito e belfodi ufo


----------



## MisterBet (21 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarin è un giocatore fortissimo... poi è giovane. L'altro è uno che ormai il meglio di sé l'ha già dato, ai margini del progetto Juventus.
> 
> Furto con scasso 2 milioni + Vucinic per Guarin. Sto Thohir è meglio che vada a emulare PSY... forse gli riesce meglio.
> 
> A proposito di Inter, ieri sera a Tiki Taka oltre ad aver assistito alla versione licantropo stile vampire diaries di Barciccia, c'è stato l'ennesimo comportamento piangina di Mazzarri... scuse su scuse, per giustificare una situazione grottesca...



Se la trasmissione di ieri su Mediaset la facessero con l'allenatore del Milan protagonista, oggi ci sarebbe un'interrogazione parlamentare...


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio: trattativa ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Se la trasmissione di ieri su Mediaset la facessero con l'allenatore del Milan protagonista, oggi ci sarebbe un'interrogazione parlamentare...



Esatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva. *



Al solo pensiero di questa trattativa mi viene da ridere per tutto il casino che hanno fatto quelli dell'Inter, avevano bisogno della rivolta dei tifosi per capire che la trattativa era una boiata mamma mia  .


----------



## Milo (21 Gennaio 2014)

avendoli entrambi al fantacalcio che mi consigliate? tengo vucinic e vendo guarin?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Gennaio 2014)

si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate, qualcuno mi spiega perché si grida tanto allo scandalo per questo affare?


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Alla fine leggo che il conguaglio a favore dell'Inter sia praticamente inesistente, peggio di come s'era messa ieri in cui parlavano di 4mln cash. 

Che operazione clamorosa!


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusate, qualcuno mi spiega perché si grida tanto allo scandalo per questo affare?



Beh, di fatto scambio alla pari tra due giocatori con 3 anni di differenza. Vucinic è sempre rotto, ha un ingaggio più alto. Guarin ha seri problemi tattici, ma se Conte fa un bel lavoretto su di lui come ha già fatto per decine di giocatori hanno potenzialmente un signor centrocampista in rosa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, di fatto scambio alla pari tra due giocatori con 3 anni di differenza. Vucinic è sempre rotto, ha un ingaggio più alto. Guarin ha seri problemi tattici, ma se Conte fa un bel lavoretto su di lui come ha già fatto per decine di giocatori hanno potenzialmente un signor centrocampista in rosa!


Sulla tenuta ti do ragione ma per me Vucinic potrà essere utile accanto a Palacio, è un giocatore con delle capacità importanti che potrà rendersi utile se non gli si chiede di essere un bomber. Per me con Vucinic guadagnano un giocatore che probabilmente permetterà a Mazzarri di giocare come preferisce, danno via Guarin che io, personalmente, disprezzo.
È un anarchico, in campo non sa stare e non sa dialogare con i compagni, ogni benedetta volta che si trova la palla tra i piedi vuole fare il fenomeno cercando un tiro improbabile, alla Boateng insomma, dici tu che nelle mani di Conte potrebbe diventare un signor giocatore però bisogna vedere quanto sia disponibile ad essere disciplinato, a me non sembra averla la testa del professionista.


----------



## DOOOOD (21 Gennaio 2014)

di fatto l'inter sancisce il suo ridimensionamento.
Super valuta un 31enne estroso ma comunque in fase discendente, già poco incisivo in europa, discontinuo ed umorale e da via un giocatore di un certo spessore che solo con Stramaccioni aveva mostrato a sprazzi le sue caratteristiche migliori, più giovane.

La valutazione di 15 milioni per Guarin ci può stare (13-14 sarebbe quella esatta) per Vucinic è elevata anche solo per motivi anagrafici, una grande squadra Vucinic l'acquista a fine contratto o a parametro 0 per darsi un opzione in più davanti...l'Inter invece è con l'acqua alla gola e ci sacrifica uno dei pochi giocatori con mercato in uscita che gli rimangono.

Sarebbe triste se non fosse l'Inter, invece è divertente.


----------



## Mou (21 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusate, qualcuno mi spiega perché si grida tanto allo scandalo per questo affare?



Perchè l'Inter dà alla Juventus uno dei suoi migliori giocatori (per quanto anarchico tatticamente, ma fisicamente integro e protagonista del 60% dei gol dell'Inter quest'anno) in cambio di Vucinic, che viene da mesi di guai fisici, segna poco e in campo non si distingue mai per una particolare grinta (il famigerato Vucinic in infradito)


----------



## Tom! (21 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulla tenuta ti do ragione ma per me Vucinic potrà essere utile accanto a Palacio, è un giocatore con delle capacità importanti che potrà rendersi utile se non gli si chiede di essere un bomber. Per me con Vucinic guadagnano un giocatore che probabilmente permetterà a Mazzarri di giocare come preferisce, danno via Guarin che io, personalmente, disprezzo.
> È un anarchico, in campo non sa stare e non sa dialogare con i compagni, ogni benedetta volta che si trova la palla tra i piedi vuole fare il fenomeno cercando un tiro improbabile, alla Boateng insomma, dici tu che nelle mani di Conte potrebbe diventare un signor giocatore però bisogna vedere quanto sia disponibile ad essere disciplinato, a me non sembra averla la testa del professionista.



Il punto è questo, gli juventini confidano nel lavoro di Conte su un giocatore che ha come difetto tutto ciò che riguarda la tattica ma che ha saputo dimostrare di avere comunque qualità importanti.
Gli interisti temono proprio questo, e tremano al pensiero di un Guarin disciplinato che sappia stare in campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Perchè l'Inter dà alla Juventus uno dei suoi migliori giocatori (per quanto anarchico tatticamente, ma fisicamente integro e protagonista del 60% dei gol dell'Inter quest'anno) in cambio di Vucinic, che viene da mesi di guai fisici, segna poco e in campo non si distingue mai per una particolare grinta (il famigerato Vucinic in infradito)


Protagonista... insomma, sarà stato protagonista in un paio di goal. I veri trascinatori fino ad oggi sono stati Palacio, Alvarez, Nagatomo e gente che ha dato sul serio un contributo importante come Cambiasso e Jonathan. Guarin non è assolutamente uno dei migliori dell'Inter, davvero poca roba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il punto è questo, gli juventini confidano nel lavoro di Conte su un giocatore che ha come difetto tutto ciò che riguarda la tattica ma che ha saputo dimostrare di avere comunque qualità importanti.
> Gli interisti temono proprio questo, e tremano al pensiero di un Guarin disciplinato che sappia stare in campo.


Per me non combinerà niente neanche da voi, ha davanti praticamente tutti i vostri attuali centrocampisti, poi se Conte fa il miracolo pure con questo qui alzerò le mani  ma per dire, anche Elia aveva delle qualità, un lavoro importante si può fare con la disponibilità del giocatore, Guarin a me sembra davvero molto stupido calcisticamente parlando.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulla tenuta ti do ragione ma per me Vucinic potrà essere utile accanto a Palacio, è un giocatore con delle capacità importanti che potrà rendersi utile se non gli si chiede di essere un bomber. Per me con Vucinic guadagnano un giocatore che probabilmente permetterà a Mazzarri di giocare come preferisce, danno via Guarin che io, personalmente, disprezzo.
> È un anarchico, in campo non sa stare e non sa dialogare con i compagni, ogni benedetta volta che si trova la palla tra i piedi vuole fare il fenomeno cercando un tiro improbabile, alla Boateng insomma, dici tu che nelle mani di Conte potrebbe diventare un signor giocatore però bisogna vedere quanto sia disponibile ad essere disciplinato, a me non sembra averla la testa del professionista.



Il tuo non è un ragionamento sbagliato, infatti io sono il primo che non impazzisce per Guarìn. Ma come ho detto ieri, credo che bisogna anche valutare l'operazione nell'ottica della cessione di Vucinic. Chi diavolo avrebbe mai valutato 15 milioni una nostra riserva di 31 anni, discontinua, quasi in scadenza di contratto (2015) e spesso rotta? Parliamoci chiaro, la Juve meglio di così non poteva piazzarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il tuo non è un ragionamento sbagliato, infatti io sono il primo che non impazzisce per Guarìn. Ma come ho detto ieri, credo che bisogna anche valutare l'operazione nell'ottica della cessione di Vucinic. Chi diavolo avrebbe mai valutato 15 milioni una nostra riserva di 31 anni, discontinua, quasi in scadenza di contratto (2015) e spesso rotta? Parliamoci chiaro, la Juve meglio di così non poteva piazzarlo.


Da questo punto di vista sì però si è ripreso quindi ragiono sul Vucinic utilizzabile, Guarin sarà giovane ed integro ma in mezzo al campo è infinitamente più utile Mirko, solo da un punto di vista logistico può starci la fregatura ma tecnicamente, per me, ci sta l'operazione.


----------



## Mou (21 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Protagonista... insomma, sarà stato protagonista in un paio di goal. I veri trascinatori fino ad oggi sono stati Palacio, Alvarez, Nagatomo e gente che ha dato sul serio un contributo importante come Cambiasso e Jonathan. Guarin non è assolutamente uno dei migliori dell'Inter, davvero poca roba.



Non parlo solo di gol fatti, ma di aver messo lo zampino in tanti punti che ha l'Inter. Basta pensare al derby o contro il Napoli… Non penso che un Jonathan o un Alvarez abbiano fatto meglio di lui, anzi. Nel disastro internista solo Palacio e Nagatomo si salvano, e il secondo giusto perché ci mette buona volontà e corre tanto. Cambiasso è più bistrattato dagli stessi interisti che dalle tifoserie avversarie.
Vucinic in mezzo al campo dà davvero poco. Quest'anno è stato assente fino a gennaio, l'anno scorso ha fatto 10 gol ma, oltre a causare il sangue amaro per la sua indolenza, non è un uomo che aiuta in copertura. I tifosi juventini lo amano perchè fa parte della squadra della rinascita, ma io personalmente non lo rimpiangerò nemmeno un po'.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non parlo solo di gol fatti, ma di aver messo lo zampino in tanti punti che ha l'Inter. Basta pensare al derby o contro il Napoli… Non penso che un Jonathan o un Alvarez abbiano fatto meglio di lui, anzi. Nel disastro internista solo Palacio e Nagatomo si salvano, e il secondo giusto perché ci mette buona volontà e corre tanto. Cambiasso è più bistrattato dagli stessi interisti che dalle tifoserie avversarie.
> Vucinic in mezzo al campo dà davvero poco. Quest'anno è stato assente fino a gennaio, l'anno scorso ha fatto 10 gol ma, oltre a causare il sangue amaro per la sua indolenza, non è un uomo che aiuta in copertura. I tifosi juventini lo amano perchè fa parte della squadra della rinascita, ma io personalmente non lo rimpiangerò nemmeno un po'.


Non scherziamo su Alvarez, lui e Palacio sono stati gli uomini cardine fino ad ora. Nagatomo ci mette intensità e soprattutto maggior intelligenza oltre che più goal di Guarin. Forse Jonathan o Cambiasso non sono stati migliori del colombiano ma Fredy non ci può passare sopra, i nomi che ti ho fatto sono stati palesemente i più importanti di quest'Inter, se mi dici il contrario non so davvero che risponderti. Guarin è un mediocre, a parte due o tre partite in quante altre ci avrebbe messo lo? 
Vucinic te l'ho detto per quale motivo lo preferisco a Guarin, per quello che potrebbe dare da seconda punta al fianco di Palacio permettendo anche a Mazzarri di giocare come preferisce, se è un problema l'indolenza di Vucinic, lo è anche l'inconsistenza di Guarin.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset per Vucinic contratto fino al 2016 a 3 milioni annui. Per Guarin pronti 3,5 milioni a stagione. Il conguaglio dovrebbe attestarsi sui 2 milioni.*


----------



## forzajuve (21 Gennaio 2014)

bisogna aspettare dopo le sei che la juve fficializxi l affare...che rottura..


----------



## cris (21 Gennaio 2014)

Branca


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset per Vucinic contratto fino al 2016 a 3 milioni annui. Per Guarin pronti 3,5 milioni a stagione. Il conguaglio dovrebbe attestarsi sui 2 milioni.*


3 milioni a Vucinic


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Gennaio 2014)

3 milioni a Vucinic 
Dopo che annunceranno P.CANNAVARO smetto col calcio 
Anche se basterebbe questo


----------



## Aragorn (21 Gennaio 2014)

3.5 milioni a uno come Guarin ? nemmeno Galliani sarebbe riuscito a fare meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> 3 milioni a Vucinic
> Dopo che annunceranno P.CANNAVARO smetto col calcio
> Anche se basterebbe questo



Pianzarri piangerà per i prossimi 3 mesi ...


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> 3 milioni a Vucinic
> Dopo che annunceranno P.CANNAVARO smetto col calcio
> Anche se basterebbe questo



Ringrazia che Da Santiis è andato alla Roma altrimenti Branca sarebbe stato capace di cedere anche Handanovic


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ringrazia che Da Santiis è andato alla Roma altrimenti Branca sarebbe stato capace di *cedere anche Handanovic*



Ma magari!
Cmq il problema non è tanto sfancoolare Guarin,ma darlo ai gobbi e liberare loro di uno SCARTO 30enne


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma magari!
> Cmq il problema non è tanto sfancoolare Guarin,ma darlo ai gobbi e liberare loro di uno SCARTO 30enne



Beh Handanovic per Abbiati lo farei al volo , comunque avete pienamente ragione, certo se però poi prendete Hernanes e la giuve in estate molla uno tra Pogba o Vidal, alla fine ci perde pure la giuve, la vera asinata è la valutazione esagerata di Wcnic: 12 mln son davvero troppi, oltre all'ingaggio monstre che prenderà


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma magari!
> Cmq il problema non è tanto sfancoolare Guarin,ma darlo ai gobbi e liberare loro di uno SCARTO 30enne



Siete in buona compagnia... noi gli abbiamo dato 12M (ok a rate) per Matri e li abbiamo liberati del suo ingaggio, ah un piccolo dettaglio aggiuntivo è che loro hanno preso il nostro a lungo sognato Tevez (e mai acquistato per mancanza di soldi) a 8M....


----------



## O Animal (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Stop all'affare, decisivo il no di Thohir.*


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Stop all'affare, decisivo il no di Thohir.*



C'avrei scommesso, era troppo grande l'idiozia che stavano per combinare.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2014)

Thohir che già gode di scarsa popolarità ha organizzato tutto questo teatrino per poi arrivare e dire no per apparire come il salvatore. Un po' come fece Berlusconi annunciando che Kakà restava.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Gennaio 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Questo teatrino è pure peggio dei nostri! Adesso voglio vedere quanto gli pagano Guarin scontento fuorirosa...


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Che pagliacci, nient altro da dire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2014)

ahahahah meglio così


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque solo in Italia ste cose, solo qua le società sono in mano agli ultras.

Addirittura dentro la sede sono andati.


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2014)

un teatrino allucinante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Comunque solo in Italia ste cose, solo qua le società sono in mano agli ultras.
> 
> Addirittura dentro la sede sono andati.



???


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ???



Ho letto in giro di tifosi saliti in sede insieme agli agenti, roba da terzo mondo per una trade inutile come detto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Stop all'affare, decisivo il no di Thohir.*



Definitivo?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Definitivo?



In realtà si parla di frenata a quanto pare.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Thoir ha capito che sta facendo una figuraccia. Certo che se Guarin punta i piedi non so come va a finire! 

Che casino...


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Cioè voi ci lamentate tanto dei teatrini del nano e di Fester, ma questi qui vi strabattono.
Comunque se dovesse saltare non so quanto convenga all'Inter visto che:
1-Sarebbe costretta a mettere fuori rosa Guarin visto che ha già detto che non tornerà alla pinetina
2-si ritroverebbe senza l'attaccante che cerca a una settimana dalla fine del mercato

Lo ripeto, la cosa peggiore che potevano fare dopo questo scambio era proprio ripensarci all'ultimo minuti.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè voi ci lamentate tanto dei teatrini del nano e di Fester, ma questi qui vi strabattono.
> Comunque se dovesse saltare non so quanto convenga all'Inter visto che:
> 1-Sarebbe costretta a mettere fuori rosa Guarin visto che ha già detto che non tornerà alla pinetina
> 2-si ritroverebbe senza l'attaccante che cerca a una settimana dalla fine del mercato
> ...



Ormai siamo quasi assuefatti dai teatrini made in Berlu&Gallo, non ci facciamo nemmeno più caso 
L'Inter sta facendo una figuraccia davvero inaudita e inedita, che crea anche un precedente. A questo punto gli ultras possono interrompere tutte le trattative di mercato che vogliono.
Non credo comunque che non si faccia lo scambio. L'Inter ci rimetterebbe 2 volte come hai detto te, non credo arrivino a tanto.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Thoir ha capito che sta facendo una figuraccia. Certo che se Guarin punta i piedi non so come va a finire!
> 
> Che casino...



Andrà a finire che Guarin sarà messo fuori rosa senza essere ceduto (a causa dei tempi ristretti del mercato) e che in attacco ripiegheranno su un extra low budget tipo Rocchi lo scorso anno, facendo un'altra figura di melma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ormai la frittata è fatta,comunque vada l'Inter ha collezionato l'ennesima figuraccia.


----------



## Tom! (21 Gennaio 2014)

Inizio a sognare una doppietta di Vucinic con la casacca bianconera in Juve-Inter, con guarin che guarda la squadra in tribuna e loro costretti a schierare Cambiasso-Kuzmanovic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro di tifosi saliti in sede insieme agli agenti, roba da terzo mondo per una trade inutile come detto.



mamma mia


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me ancora non è finita comunque. Aspettiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Guarin chiede un colloquio diretto con Tohir (Tuttomercatoweb).*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Inizio a sognare una doppietta di Vucinic con la casacca bianconera in Juve-Inter, con guarin che guarda la squadra in tribuna e loro costretti a schierare Cambiasso-Kuzmanovic.



però stai a rosicà un pochetto


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi, qui stanno raggiungendo vette altissime!  Dai che ci divertiamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Coordinatrice Inter Club Indonesia: "Thohir ha bloccato la trattativa e tra poco rilascerà un comunicato per spiegare la situazione."*


La coordinatrice dell'Inter Club che fa da portavoce 
Sono tornatiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso Guarin vuole solo la Juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

ahahahahaahha ora ti tengono Guarin svogliato, già lo era prima figuriamoci ora, questi con questo teatrino ci hanno battuto di brutto siete un circo ridicoli


----------



## Tom! (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però stai a rosicà un pochetto



Un pochino sì!  
E quando ci ricapita... solo l'inter ci poteva fare un'offerta del genere.

Comunque sono un circo pazzesco. Mai sentita una cosa del genere. Figura di m... epocale.

Intanto Guarin sempre più idolo.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Peccato, era veramente un'operazione troppi vantaggiosa per essere vera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro di tifosi saliti in sede insieme agli agenti, roba da terzo mondo per una trade inutile come detto.



Solo nell'inter succedono ste pagliacciate, poi fanno tutto sto casino per Guarin rendiamoci conto


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Sta circolando la voce sul Web che Vucinic avrebbe già firmato prima del no di Thohir.*

Non ci credo molto onestamente, ma se fosse vero che succede?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta Laudisa l'Inter ha comunicato alla Juventus che la trattativa si ferma, Guarin però punta i piedi.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sta circolando la voce sul Web che Vucinic avrebbe già firmato prima del no di Thohir.*
> 
> Non ci credo molto onestamente, ma se fosse vero che succede?



boh è un casino, io credo che Vucinic alla fine andrà all'Inter, lo prenderanno in prestito con diritto di riscatto come dicevano ieri mattina,


----------



## O Animal (21 Gennaio 2014)

Dai è il momento per spingere lo scambio Guarin - Constant...


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Gennaio 2014)

Trattativa saltata.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai è il momento per spingere lo scambio Guarin - Constant...



Guarin-Nocerino.
Mazzarri apprezza tantissimo il napoletano.
Dai dai dai dai!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

*La Curva Nord è pronta ad andare sotto la sede a protestare.Guarin,nel frattempo,conferma di volere solo la Juve e di rifiutarsi di rimettere piede alla Pinetina.*


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sta circolando la voce sul Web che Vucinic avrebbe già firmato prima del no di Thohir.*
> 
> Non ci credo molto onestamente, ma se fosse vero che succede?



Dipende da che tipo di contratto ha firmato. Comunque Vucinic lo prenderanno, magari vi danno Kovacic.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La Curva Nord è pronta ad andare sotto la sede a protestare.Guarin,nel frattempo,conferma di volere solo la Juve e di rifiutarsi di rimettere piede alla Pinetina.*



Un circo


----------



## Aragorn (21 Gennaio 2014)

Che Guarin ci sia rimasto di mer.. è comprensibile, passare dall'Inter alla Juve è un bel salto in avanti.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

L'avevo detto io che non sarebbe finita col no di Thohir. Comprate altri popcorn perché adesso ci sta il secondo tempo.


----------



## de sica (21 Gennaio 2014)

Io credo che alla fine l'operazione si farà.. che senso ha tenere un giocatore contro voglia?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che Guarin ci sia rimasto di mer.. è comprensibile, passare dall'Inter alla Juve è un bel salto in avanti.



Senza contare che passerebbe da 2,2 a 3,5 milioncini


----------



## Tom! (21 Gennaio 2014)

Non vorrei stare nei panni di Guarin, si trova l'occasioni di andare via da quel wc ambulante che è l'inter e ora si trova in una vera e propria polveriera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

Sono troppo curiosa di vedere cosa dirà Guarin, dirà le solite baggianate i tifosi gli crederanno


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La Curva Nord è pronta ad andare sotto la sede a protestare.Guarin,nel frattempo,conferma di volere solo la Juve e di rifiutarsi di rimettere piede alla Pinetina.*



Rendiamoci conto, fanno una rivolta per Guarin che tra l'altro ha detto che vuole solo la Juve ma come stanno messi sti tifosi mah.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto io che non sarebbe finita col no di Thohir. Comprate altri popcorn perché adesso ci sta il secondo tempo.



 presi, qualunque cosa succeda si sono fatti una figura di melma assurda.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque occhio a cosa farà Guarin. Secondo me andrà per vie legali per ottenere la (improbabile) rescissione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque occhio a cosa farà Guarin. Secondo me andrà per vie legali per ottenere la (improbabile) rescissione.



Dici? mi sembra esagerato sinceramente, arrivati a sto punto credo che Guarin rimanga all'inter gli rinnoveranno il contratto e il colombiano dirà le solite baggianate che dicono tutti i calciatori.


----------



## Tom! (21 Gennaio 2014)

Saltata ufficiale.
Non ho parole, che pagliacci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Comunicato ufficiale dell'Inter: "FC Internazionale informa di aver deciso di non procedere nella trattativa con la Juventus per il trasferimento dei calciatori Fredy Guarin e Mirko Vucinic. Il Presidente Thohir, dopo essersi confrontato con il dott. Massimo Moratti, suo figlio Angelomario e con i dirigenti della Società, ha ritenuto che non sussistessero le condizioni, tecniche ed economiche, per il raggiungimento dell'accordo e ha già dato mandato ai responsabili dell'Area Tecnica di valutare altre opportunità di mercato, con l'obiettivo di rinforzare la squadra nel rispetto dei parametri economici imposti dal Financial Fair Play".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

*flash news sportmediaset: Salta lo scambio Vucinic-Guarin: l'Inter chiude la trattativa.*


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;382497 ha scritto:


> Dici? mi sembra esagerato sinceramente, arrivati a sto punto credo che Guarin rimanga all'inter gli rinnoveranno il contratto e il colombiano dirà le solite baggianate che dicono tutti i calciatori.



Non credo, ormai è troppo evidente che se ne vuole andare. Tanto è vero che è a causa sua (e di Vucinic) che ancora non è finita.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *nel rispetto dei parametri economici imposti dal Financial Fair Play".*



quindi niente Messi ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale dell'Inter: "FC Internazionale informa di aver deciso di non procedere nella trattativa con la Juventus per il trasferimento dei calciatori Fredy Guarin e Mirko Vucinic. Il Presidente Thohir, dopo essersi confrontato con il dott. Massimo Moratti, suo figlio Angelomario e con i dirigenti della Società, ha ritenuto che non sussistessero le condizioni, tecniche ed economiche, per il raggiungimento dell'accordo e ha già dato mandato ai responsabili dell'Area Tecnica di valutare altre opportunità di mercato, con l'obiettivo di rinforzare la squadra nel rispetto dei parametri economici imposti dal Financial Fair Play".*



mado che ridicoli, non hanno manco il coraggio di dire che hanno bloccato tutto per i tifosi che ridicoli.


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Considerazioni finali sulla trattativa saltata? nessuna.

Si ride e al contempo si piange per questi qui.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale dell'Inter: "FC Internazionale informa di aver deciso di non procedere nella trattativa con la Juventus per il trasferimento dei calciatori Fredy Guarin e Mirko Vucinic. Il Presidente Thohir, dopo essersi confrontato con il dott. Massimo Moratti, suo figlio Angelomario e con i dirigenti della Società, ha ritenuto che non sussistessero le condizioni, tecniche ed economiche, per il raggiungimento dell'accordo e ha già dato mandato ai responsabili dell'Area Tecnica di valutare altre opportunità di mercato, con l'obiettivo di rinforzare la squadra nel rispetto dei parametri economici imposti dal Financial Fair Play".*



Preferiscono tenersi un giocatore infuriato e fuori rosa e rinunciare all'attaccante che gli serve? Contenti loro.
Buon proseguimento di stagione e grazie per i due giorni spassosi gentilmente offerti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

_Guess who's back,back again..._


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non credo, ormai è troppo evidente che se ne vuole andare. Tanto è vero che è a causa sua (e di Vucinic) che ancora non è finita.



Vedremo, figuriamoci se lo mandano in tribuna come dicono, tutto sto casino per niente, la cosa che fa ridere e vedere i tifosi dell'inter tutti euforici ahaha.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque nonostante il mio innato odio per i gobbi godrei come un cinghiale ad un gol di Vucinic in Juve Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Laudisa:Thohir ha detto no a Vucinic dopo aver consultato Moratti e da' mandato di battere nuove piste per l'attacco.*


----------



## O Animal (21 Gennaio 2014)

Un vero peccato aver regalato Matri alla Fiorentina la settimana scorsa... se avessimo proposto lo scambio con Guarin nell'ultima settimana di mercato avrebbero accettato pur di prendersi un attaccante...


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato aver regalato Matri alla Fiorentina la settimana scorsa... se avessimo proposto lo scambio con Guarin nell'ultima settimana di mercato avrebbero accettato pur di prendersi un attaccante...



Eh ma sai per acquistare bisogna aspettare l'ultimo giorno ma per regalare i giocatori non si può aspettare


----------



## DR_1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Dirigenza e tifosi fanno la gara a chi è più scandaloso.

Sono tutti contenti, la trattativa saltata è una vittoria secondo loro (a questo punto).


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Applausi dei tifosi sotto la sede alla lettura del comunicato*


Ma che applaudono? Si ritrovano un giocatore scontento,uno dei pochissimi monetizzabili tra l'altro


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato aver regalato Matri alla Fiorentina la settimana scorsa... se avessimo proposto lo scambio con Guarin nell'ultima settimana di mercato avrebbero accettato pur di prendersi un attaccante...



Lo vedete che Galliani alla fine ha ragione a dire che il mercato chiude l'ultimo giorno di mercato 
Seriamente parlando, credo che avrebbero accettato e non scherzo.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Applausi dei tifosi sotto la sede alla lettura del comunicato*
> 
> 
> Ma che applaudono? Si ritrovano un giocatore scontento,uno dei pochissimi monetizzabili tra l'altro



Mi chiedo se applaudiranno ancora quando lo perderanno per due lire...


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato aver regalato Matri alla Fiorentina la settimana scorsa... se avessimo proposto lo scambio con Guarin nell'ultima settimana di mercato avrebbero accettato pur di prendersi un attaccante...



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa.
E secondo me avrebbero accettato uno scambio Guarin-Matri.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2014)

A che ora ci sarà il comunicato del DS Bonolis?


----------



## Aragorn (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se applaudiranno ancora quando lo perderanno per due lire...



Sono il tipico caso del marito che si evira per fare un dispetto alla moglie


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

in tutto ciò Guarin non ci fa una bella figura... 

però io penso che gli interisti non si siano incaxxati perché lo vendono, ma perché volevano venderlo alla Juve


----------



## O Animal (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ma adesso di Guarin che si rifiuta di allenarsi cosa dicono gli ultras?

Intanto hanno trovato il colpevole dei loro problemi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Saltata ufficiale.
> Non ho parole, che pagliacci.



cmq secondo me non è tutto sto vantaggio per voi sta trattativa...prendendo Guarin significa che 1 se non 2 tra Marchisio, Pogba e Vidal lasciano a giugno


----------

